# NCEES Mechanical Sample



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2007)

I get a different answer, 2212 ft^3/min. In the solution, it looks like they forgot to change the radius units to feet, and left them in inches.

Am I right?


----------



## Capt Worley PE (Aug 28, 2007)

Forget it. I just realized the measurement was already in feet. Maybe I need reading glasses.


----------

